# Bobcat issue



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

So my Bobcat suddenly stopped running today while plowing back the garden for the season. My first thought was I was out of fuel the way it just shut down. Even though the gauge said 3/8 of a tank +/- I went ahead & dumped 5 gallons of fresh fuel in it.

I went to prime and couldn’t get anything at the filter bleed. I went ahead and removed the filter, filled it with diesel & tried to bleed at the lift pump. Nothing....broke the line at the filter, pumped the bulb, no fuel!
After some chatter with some buddies, consensus is a broken p/u tube, apparently a common issue with this model?? I’m the original owner of this 500 hr. garage kept machine, so I found this hard to believe!

So does the plowsite brain trust think this is my issue!
Is it a tough fix that I ought to have the “pro” fix?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Fuel shut off solenoid. Kubota diesel not common but happens. shuts you right down.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

How would one locate, test/prove the fuel shut off solenoid?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Mr.Markus said:


> Fuel shut off solenoid. Kubota diesel not common but happens. shuts you right down.


Could be a doosan motor if newer?


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

What series? 700 & 800 series are notorious for pickup tube.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah sorry I'm a Kubota guy. I heard they used Kubota at one point


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

No worries I am just from bobcatville so I hear things lol. If it’s 14 or newer I believe it’s doosan junk..


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

No...older machine 
I think it’s a 2000 & it is a Kubota powered machine!


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

ratherbfishin said:


> No...older machine
> I think it's a 2000 & it is a Kubota powered machine!


Pickupup tube most likely. Flip the cab, lay on your belly, and pull the brass elbow out of the tank. Of just fill it completely full and prime again to diagnose.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

White_Gold11 said:


> No worries I am just from bobcatville so I hear things lol. If it's 14 or newer I believe it's doosan junk..


The only issue we've had with the Doosan engine machines is the damn fuel filters. Switched them to 2 micron fleet guard filters and issues gone, filters are half the cost. Win-win.


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

Definetly the pick up tube my 2000 773 pick up tube broke off shut me down like right now


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

98Chevy2500 said:


> What series? 700 & 800 series are notorious for pickup tube.


763...exactly what I have been hearing. So assuming it is the P/U tube, what do you do about the broken tube? Just leave it? No potential issues with that?


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

My bobcat dealer come out and service it on site I’m not for sure but I think they left old tube in there


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

ratherbfishin said:


> 763...exactly what I have been hearing. So assuming it is the P/U tube, what do you do about the broken tube? Just leave it? No potential issues with that?


Its been years since I did my 863. I think the hardest part was getting at the clamps to tighten them... It should look something like this. Just pull it all out and install the new tube and elbow with grommet... If it breaks off inside yes your best bet is to leave it...


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

ratherbfishin said:


> 763...exactly what I have been hearing. So assuming it is the P/U tube, what do you do about the broken tube? Just leave it? No potential issues with that?


Leave it, won't hurt anything. The 763's had a hard plastic "straw".


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Update....it was the broken p/u tube. $33.00 in parts at the Bobcat dealer & a relatively easy and fast fix!

THANK YOU ALL @ PSF!!


----------

